# Can't decide on a sound bar



## BigJoeC (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm looking for a soundbar for my "manroom". I have a Samsung UN55ES7100 TV that I watch football, movies and play PS3. I want a powered soundbar that runs directly into the TV. Looking to spend no more than $600 or so. My current choices are:

Energy Power Bar Elite
JBL Cinema SB400
Klipsch Icon SB1

Leaning toward the Energy. I haven't heard the other 2. The JBL is brand new and I haven't heard much about it. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Adamski3800 (Jan 16, 2013)

yes i don't know what exactly which model but i have heard Samsung make very good sound bars but i also don't know if they are one that you plug into the tv but an amp
hope i am some help 
Adam


----------



## Adamski3800 (Jan 16, 2013)

i would go with the JBL personally

Adam


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

BigJoeC said:


> I'm looking for a soundbar for my "manroom". I have a Samsung UN55ES7100 TV that I watch football, movies and play PS3. I want a powered soundbar that runs directly into the TV. Looking to spend no more than $600 or so. My current choices are:
> 
> Energy Power Bar Elite
> JBL Cinema SB400
> ...


The size of your room will go a long way towards determining which will ultimately prove the best, so that's something to factor in.

Of the ones you listed the Energy looks pretty decent, then perhaps the Klipsch. The JBL has the tiniest midrange drivers, which means the subwoofer will be forced to take up the slack. One of the most obvious ramification will be male voices sounding "chesty" or "boomy", which is distracting.

Along with the ones you're already looking at you might want to explore the Boston Acoustics TVee Model 30 and the Harman Kardon SB16. The latter is a 2 channel setup, but will most likely have the best sound quality out of all of them.


----------



## BigJoeC (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks!

The room is 24' wide by 16' deep. The couch is about 14' from the TV and only on one half of the 24' length. 

I looked into the Harman Kardon too. But isnt HK now part of JBL? Anyway, It seemed nice but not quite as high ratings in some places. I personally don't like the wireless subs, especially since I have the Polk PSW111, but I guess I have to deal with it. 

I want to look into the BA TV also. Now I have many more options. Haha


----------

